# Mail Free très très lent en ce moment, et vous ?



## gaetan (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je constate que Mail a du mal à se connecter aux serveurs de Free à partir de 18h, c'est très lent et la connexion est parfois impossible depuis 15 jours. J'ai essayé directement le webmail de Free via Safari, c'est pareil c'est trèèèèèèès lent. 

Une amie qui utilise un PC avec Thunderbird et qui est dans une autre région rencontre le même souci.

Sommes-nous deux exceptions ou bien rencontrez-vous ce même problème ?


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

Nous, c'est un souci qui dure en effet et qui a &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; de fa&#231;on r&#233;currente dans le fil global "Besoin d'aide pour Free".

Personne n'a de solutions.


----------



## Alycastre (5 Février 2007)

gaetan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je constate que Mail a du mal à se connecter aux serveurs de Free à partir de 18h, c'est très lent et la connexion est parfois impossible depuis 15 jours. J'ai essayé directement le webmail de Free via Safari, c'est pareil c'est trèèèèèèès lent.
> 
> ...



Exact, je confirme pour moi et pour d'autres personnes, c'est le même problème ...
La solution ? Prendre d'autres adresses chez d'autres FAI :rateau: 
Mon FAI est Free, mais mes adresses mails importantes, non


----------



## qsdfg (5 Février 2007)

*Je suis chez Club Internet et depuis 15 jours c'est infernal. 

CI le reconnaît. Il faut être patient et le forfait est au même prix , de quoi se plaint-on ? On en a plus pour le même prix !

Pour une fois je préfèrerais en avoir moins !*


----------



## Harvey (6 Février 2007)

gaetan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je constate que Mail a du mal à se connecter aux serveurs de Free à partir de 18h, c'est très lent et la connexion est parfois impossible depuis 15 jours. J'ai essayé directement le webmail de Free via Safari, c'est pareil c'est trèèèèèèès lent.
> 
> ...



Pareil. mail et free.


----------



## gaetan (6 Février 2007)

Comme l'a dit Starmac, je suis allé voir sur le fil de Free et effectivement, cela semble un problème récurrent depuis quelque temps. 
Le problème touche toutes les plateformes, il est donc clair que cela vient des serveurs de Free. 
Cela fonctionne bien en journée mais à partir de 17h, c'est la cata.
En tout cas, merci pour vos témoignages.


----------

